
Photographer Michael Light Exposes the Terraforming of the American Dream - protomyth
http://www.archdaily.com/609941/las-vegas-vs-the-landscape-photographer-michael-light-exposes-the-terraforming-of-the-american-dream/
======
MCRed
Seems like there's a huge opportunity there when the LV market recovers
enough.

The thing is, the core cause of the housing crisis is still there- the cost of
money is being kept artificially low. The fed is effectively pumping cash into
the economy and keeping interest rates below the market cost of money, which
means that cash has to find somewhere to go.

Right now it's going into stocks and a lot of hedge funds and the like, but
eventually it's going to result in a bubble.

Like pushing air into a balloon, the balloon can't help but inflate.

------
vinceguidry
People attack suburbia for this sort of thing, but even the suburbs cover a
very small percentage of the earth's surface. The Earth is really, really,
really big. Those deserts that Las Vegas is expanding into could hold twenty
more Vegas' before it'd really notice, at least as far as footprint goes.

~~~
ArkyBeagle
What will they do for water?

